# Decisions



## JWMINNESOTA (Nov 8, 2007)

Since there will only be one carboy free...I have to decide which to do first,never thought wine making was such a stressful venture



Thanks George for yet another fast,trouble free delivery!




Life Is Good!


----------



## geocorn (Nov 8, 2007)

Start the Amarone, first. It will need more time to age. Then you can start the Symphony. The Symphony will be ready this summer and you can enjoy the Amarone next winter.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Nov 8, 2007)

Buy another carboy, it's just a matter of time anyways!!


----------



## bovinewines (Nov 8, 2007)

JW:
The only decision I see here is what glass of wine you're going to have as you order another carboy from George!!!!!


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 8, 2007)

Just get the carboy and get both of them going!!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 8, 2007)

Me thinks ditto! Money well spent.


----------



## chevyguy65 (Nov 9, 2007)

Get 2 more carboys.... you'll need one for racking


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 9, 2007)

I say buy another Carboy...............

Then buy another kit to celebrate the new carboy


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Nov 11, 2007)

Amarone it is...





Included this cast of characters...




Both packs of oak go in secondary, true to form to most manufactures instructions, a bit vague, no mention of raisins..so I ate them...O.K. I tasted one, just like a regular raisin, nothing really special. Also tasted the must, very sweet, awesome flavor. Here it is right before pitching the yeast...


----------



## geocorn (Nov 11, 2007)

Raisins go in the primary. There should have been a second piece of paper with instruction regarding the raisins.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Nov 11, 2007)

Wasn't an additional paper with instructions on raisins, but I assumed primary so thats where they went. Must say this must has an awesome smell



can see it turning into really good wine.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Nov 15, 2007)

This was making the best room air freshener there is...then I lost the sense of smell to a cold...may have to do another one so I can enjoy it!


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 15, 2007)

I hope you recover quickly from your cold. I think that Bert has been sick for about 6 weeks



and I'm finally recovering from my cold of 4 weeks.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 15, 2007)

Gee...that wine looks great...grape or blueberry..or???


I caught a cold last month after spending most of a night in the neighbors garage drinking wine and eating bovine [rocky mountain oysters]...It lasted about 10 days.....started with a sore throat and ended with a cough....Sure was glad it didn't last long.


Take your vitamins, wash your hands often and rest.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Nov 19, 2007)

Time to rack, still cant taste due to cold, wife says raisins are good...and strong








I'll check back in a couple of weeks to see if fermentation is done, pretty color to this one.


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 19, 2007)

That looks Awesome JW. Have you oaked any of these? I forgot in the past post i you added any. I know you didn't in the one (jobe) bottle that you sent to me. Holding the other bottle for Thanksgiving day. 

Planning on having one of yours, one of Wades and one of Waldo's for Thanksgiving dinner, along with my Scuppernong. 
*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Nov 19, 2007)

The Amarone had two packs of oak that went into secondary, I've gone kinda oak mad on the others as well, adding a couple ounces med toast cubes to the wilds going through mlf. Hopefully my head will clear up soon and I can taste to see where there at. Thats Muscat on the left, made six gal batch, sparkled a gal of it since I had 5 champagne bottles,started stab/clearing the rest today.


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 19, 2007)

Have you had Muscat before?

Based on what people are saying, it has a nice earthy taste to it. Wondering what you think?


----------



## laneygirl (Nov 19, 2007)

I made the WE Symphony earlier this year, sometime where it was ready in the bottle around May time frame and it was very drinkable by June time frame. It does not require hardly any aging and it's a couple of my friends favorite wine that I've made so far...they said they'd buy it in a store.


The others prior to that were less expensive kits including: William's Brewing Cab Sav (hardly a cab), WE Selection Original Pinor Noir and WE Selection OriginalMerlot. Those are both OK, but am hoping for better things with WE's Estate and Limited Edition lines. I would and probably will buythe Symphony again.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 19, 2007)

Ive tasted a few of the W.E. Crushendo's and they are very good, especially the Super Tuscan! Yum yum!


----------



## laneygirl (Nov 19, 2007)

Does anyone have experience with the three types of MM Amarone kits: Renaissance vsAll Juice vs Masters Edition All Juice vs Meglioli? It's interesting they offer that style in all of their lines.


----------



## geocorn (Nov 19, 2007)

They also have the Amarone in their Riserva Mondiale Line which I do not stock. However, tonight, I have added more Mosti kits from the Renaissance line and added the 7 liter "Through the Grapevine" line and their 10 liter "Vinifera Noble" line. I have also increased the number of the Riserva Mondiale kits I am stocking.


All Mosti kits, except the Master's and Megliloli's will have reduced pricing through the end of the year. I have hit a level with Mosti that gives me significant savings so I am passing them on to my customers and with Christmas, new customers will be able to save money!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 20, 2007)

Well that explains why I couldn't see the Mosti Kits the day before yesterday.




I thought my computer was acting up. You were updating the webpage and database. Nice additions.


----------



## bj4271 (Nov 20, 2007)

laneygirl said:


> Does anyone have experience with the three types of MM Amarone kits: Renaissance vsAll Juice vs Masters Edition All Juice vs Meglioli? It's interesting they offer that style in all of their lines.




I just bottled the All Juice with raisins Sunday. It's better than most store bought wines already and it only bulk aged 3 mos - needed the space for Thanksgiving - everything got bottled!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Nov 20, 2007)

Interesting line of kits George, will be interesting to try them, especially see how there lower end kits do. The All Juice and Renaissance are amazing. Guess its time to revamp the wish list!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Dec 7, 2007)

Getting the Symphony bottled this A.M., looks like it just may be a keeper, meantime the Amarone... 




Racked today, I'll top er up,marbles I think, wait a few to see if clear enough, then get it bottled. This one really smells incredible!*Edited by: JWMINNESOTA *


----------



## grapeman (Dec 7, 2007)

That Symphony looks pretty good there. It seems to be pretty clear for only being started a month ago. Did you filter it? 


I can smell the Amarone from here-yummm. I would leave it in the carboy after topping up for a few months to get a little age on it. It will probably continue to drop a few more fines out and would get clearer with a little more age.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Dec 7, 2007)

I did filter the Symphony, needed the carboy since I do plan on leaving the Amarone to bulk age awhile. It was pretty clear as was, very light coating on the filter when done, but didnt want to see the look on dear wifes face if I ordered yet another carboy


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 7, 2007)

In our house, carboys, guns, scrapbooking materials and tools all fall into the same catagory. If I don't say anything about what he brings home, he won't say anything about what I bring home. This works only in these catogories. He brings another woman home, I'm saying something!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 7, 2007)

But that might work out OK too PWP. You could try bringing home another man... Oh Heck what am I saying






What would he want with another man?


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the picts JW, It always helps me to see what I should be looking for in my own wines.


----------



## uavwmn (Dec 9, 2007)

Definitely a carboy. You can never have enough wine toys!!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Dec 17, 2007)

Took my sweetheart out to Olive Garden tonight, was somewhat surprised to see they offer Bertani Amarone, $100 a bottle, no, you cant buy a glass...so I had there Villa Antinori Super Tuscan...guess I'll see in a year what Amarone taste like


----------



## Wade E (Dec 17, 2007)

How much was the super tuscan?


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Dec 18, 2007)

$9.50 a glass, $37.00 a bottle.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 18, 2007)

WOW! Was it good?


----------

